# MACH3 Mira!!!!!!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

HUGE congrats! I know how hard you've worked towards this. Awesome!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mira is such a good little girly! You two are fantastic together.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations. I loved that video; you're both so animated and obviously enjoying yourselves


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so fun to watch! Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, what a girl!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Mira is a girl that loves to have fun! Great video and I liked the courses - fun!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*HUGE CONGRATS!! :dblthumb2*


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

*AWESOME! Congratulations!*


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow...what a team you make. What a terrific run and very, very impressive. Big Congratulations.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I think it is a fair assessment that we both love to have fun!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You two are just awesome - well you & Barley too so it must be you 

Congratulations!!

Yeah, tables. Faelan actually sniffed one this past weekend - well the sand bags LOL


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Wahoo.....Congratulations!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! So glad you posted the video - I had to watch it twice. Particularly love watching her do those weaves.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congratulations to you and Mira... love you guys and the work you do..
I cant' wait to see you guys in March! I get to finally meet the kids...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tears of happiness streaming down my cheeks watching the video! How awesome for you two!!! Love, love, love the picture at the end with that poor ribbon. Mira looks pretty pleased with herself, you look kinda happy too! Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, how awesome! I'm so proud of you guys! You make it look so easy, and I know it's anything but.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! 

You always make it look so fun and fabulous!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::You_Rock_


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

*THANK YOU!!!!*

I was more that happy to let her tear up her ribbon, it was hers after all! She deserves it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't wait until there's little Mira pups!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!! She is my special lil girl!


----------

